# Superblock kaputt nach fsck scan

## kami22

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich habe mein Gentoo nach Monaten mal wieder mit emerge --sync und emerge -uaDN world geupdatet. Nachdem Neustart hat fsck gemeldet das es zu lange her ist und er die Platte scannen muss. Das hat er auch gemacht und dann irgendwelche Superblock Fehler gefunden und gefragt, ob er relocate, clean und fix machen soll. Ich habe mit Y mehrfach bestätigt. Dann hat er gesagt das er die Platte nicht richtig laden kann und ich neustarten soll. Beim zweiten Start tauchte wieder fsck auf. Ich habe wieder alles reparieren lassen. Beim nächsten Neustart hat dann Grub nur noch Error 2 gemeldet.

Nun kann ich das System gar nicht mehr starten.

Ich habe nun schon folgendes gemacht: Ein Backup (dd) 53 GB von der Platte gemacht. Die Platte mir unter Windows mit Partition Magic angeschaut und der zeigt mir noch die richtigen Größe an und auch das nur 12GB belegt sind.

Dann habe ich mit testdisk einen Scan durchgeführt und der hat keine Bad blocks gefunden. 

Ich habe dann versucht mit mount und ro die Platte zu mounten ohne Erfolg.

Nun hoffe ich das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. Ich kenne  mich zwar mit dem Thema Partitionstabellen etwas aus aber die Zusammenhänge zwischen Superblock und ext2 udn ext3 sind mir nicht klar.

Mein Fragen nun:

1. Wie finde ich raus ob mein altes System ext2 oder ext3 war? Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?

2. Wie komme ich an Datei aus der Partition? Kann ich das image irgendwie auslesen? Brauche nicht viele Files aber einige.

3. Kann ich die Tabellen irgendwie wieder reparieren lassen, damit das System wieder läuft?

Vielen Dank für Hilfe und Infos.

Gruß kami22

----------

## py-ro

Schonmal probiert mit einer LiveCD zu starten und die Partition dann einfach zu mounten?

----------

## kami22

Hi,

ja habe ich schon probiert. Klappt leider nicht.

Gruß kami

----------

## bas89

Steht bei fehlgeschlagenem Mounten evtl. eine Nachricht in dmesg?

----------

## kami22

Hi,

ich habe vorab noch mal ein anderes Problem. Ich habe die Partitionsgröße bevor ich das BAckup erstellt habe mit PArtition Magic verändert. Das heißt ich habe die Partition um 2,4mb verkleinert. Aus diesem Grund meckert jetzt jeder alte Superblockbackup rum, da die Partitionsgröße eine andere ist. Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen oder beheben? ohne das die anderen PArtitionen auf der Platte beschädigt werden?

Gruß kami

----------

